# Skype On Android?



## cloud (Jan 15, 2012)

hi everyone,got skype on mobile,we are off to spain for awhile and my question is this;if the kids have it on their phones too do we get charged for that?we just want to make sure they can get in touch easily as we have no landline here.
Many thanks,
Dolan.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

The skype for androids has some pretty bad reviews hence holding off getting it. When l go on to load up l check if it is worth it and so far would seem not but hey give it a go let us know if ok l will use it nothing like a guinea pig :lol: :wink:


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I would guess that Skype uses data to make the calls. If you have a plan that includes unlimited data or you can get free wifi within Europe you should be fine.

Personally I doubt very much that it would be cheaper to use skype than a normal mobile call. I would actually guess that data charges outside of UK would be nasty!

There are much more experienced data using travellers here that will probably give you a real world experience instead of my guesses.


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

cloud said:


> hi everyone,got skype on mobile,we are off to spain for awhile and my question is this;if the kids have it on their phones too do we get charged for that?we just want to make sure they can get in touch easily as we have no landline here.
> Many thanks,
> Dolan.


Hi Dolan

You wont get charged when communicating skype-to-skype (i.e. directly). However you may do if you are using a cellular data connection like 3G.


----------



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

We're with "Three" 3 mobile & they charge for Skype calls. Data is charged at £1.28 per Mb. 36.6p to call & 11.5p to receive. .11p to send SMS, free to receive. Skype to Skype is free. Free download, so wonder why more don't have it. Most calls in EU are 1.4p/min.
jackeen


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have Skype on my Galaxy S2 and it works fine with a good strong wifi connection.
Calls world-wide are relatively cheap if used in the UK and your normal mobile network. Most android phones are provided with an included data allowance for country of registration. 
Calls are free world-wide if Skype to Skype and through a free wifi link.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We are in Spain atm and simply bought a local sim card and skyped using that.

Its better than our contract rates back home.

Sorry i have not answered your OP but just put another option forward.

Did not require any ID (unlike France) and it seems to work OK.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Space Runner in that case l shall look at getting it l didnt due to the bad reviews on it for phones :-D


----------



## cloud (Jan 15, 2012)

thankyou all for your input,i shall probably get a local sim for use in spain and use the skype on the fancyfone at hotspots to ring the kids.


----------

